# Just got my BFP! Questions about Genetic testing.



## MamaRed

Hi everyone!

Just wanted to introduce myself. I am 35 and I have 4 kids already and confirmed digital test today tells me number 5 is on their way. I am 10 dpo today and baby will be due October 27th. I have 3 teenagers 17, 15, 13 and a 7.5 month old. 

Yes this baby was planned and so very much wanted. This will be my husbands second child, first being my 7.5 month old. 

I do have a few questions. Since 35 and older is considered "advanced" maternal age I believe that insurance will cover the Harmony Test or MaterniT21 test or something similar. From what I read they can do this no earlier than 10 weeks. When do most people get this done? My OBGYN office scheduled me my first appointment and I will be 9 weeks. 

I declined the downs screening and 12 week NT scan with my 7.5 month old as the results are not solid and I didn't want to have anxiety over the 1:100 or whatever chance he could have had downs syndrome. So we opted not to do it. But with the MaterniT21 the blood test is 99% accurate and so I would agree to have it as there is no false positives. 

Also for people that have had the tests how long before the results are received? 

Thank you all. And congratulations to you all! :flower:


----------



## Stenokat

Congratulations!!! I can't say I blame you for declining the first trimester screen with NT scan. I just had mine done last Friday and my risk jumped from 1:95 to 1:42 based on the blood work portion. I had the cell-free DNA (not sure which brand) drawn the same day and I'm still waiting for my results. They told me it would be 10 to 14 days. I'll update you when I get them and let you know how long it took. This has been the most agonizing time of my life waiting on these results. I'm still in shock about my odds taking a turn for the worst. My NT scan was absolutely perfect.


----------



## MamaRed

Thank you for the reply. I couldn't imagine what you are feeling with your odds changing. But in reality 1:42 is only a 2.4% chance. SO you really have FANTASTIC odds that everything is perfect. In fact you have a 97.6% of everything being ok! That is a better (easier way to look at it than the ratio of 1:42)

My anxiety would be over the roof with the ratios so I will opt not to have the first trimester screen with NT this time as well and just have the cell-free DNA test. 

I am excited to hear when you get your results back! How far along were you when you had them drawn?


----------



## MamaRed

:wacko: Sorry I am assuming with your ticker you were 12-13 weeks along. :winkwink:


----------



## Stenokat

I was 12 weeks when I had them drawn.


----------



## Sarahp121

Hi mamared, congratulations to you!

I just joined this forum as I am looking for some answers about genetic testing as well. I am 41 years old and I am 10 weeks pregnant with our 4th child.

I met with a geneticist this morning. I am seen by Kaiser here in California. At 10 weeks, I have already had 2 ultrasounds and numerous blood tests, and now we are moving on the genetics. So their "recommendation" for me is to begin with the NIPT test which is done between 10 and 13 weeks. Sometimes, I've been warned, you might get a "no result" if you do it early in 10 weeks as there isn't enough fetal DNA circulating in the blood, so they have recommended I wait until 11 weeks to get a stronger response. The doctor today also warned that sometimes having it done to early can give false positives. I will go next week for the NIPT test, or maybe even the week after. They recommended I have it done in the 24th or 25th for stronger results, although it could technically be done now. I will have the test results back in 8-14 days and from what I understand, it will also include the sex of the fetus.

The genetic doctor will contact me at that time with results and let me know whether it's a "negative" or a "positive". They don't necessarily give "odds" but rather after looking at all the data received, they determine whether there is a very low risk of abnormalities or a high risk. If it returns with a high risk, then we will proceed with the more invasive test like the amnio. Because the NIPT needs to be done between 10-13 weeks and it can take up to 2 weeks for results, having the NIPT sort of disqualifies the CVS invasive test (placenta testing) because that needs to be done around 13 weeks as well. In between all of this over the next few weeks, I will need to schedule the NT ultrasound.

They have cautioned me that it's not uncommon to get a false positive, especially with age, but most babies are born healthy! They also shared a new study that included 76,000 pregnant mothers and the new data is showing that most women over 35 have less incidences of abnormalities than mothers under 35. Anyone 35 and over is considered "high risk" and these tests are automatically covered/offered to us. My doctors went so far to say that mothers under 35 really need them too, and hopefully in a few years insurance will cover it for them as well.

Hope this helps, I'm a nervous wreck a little bit but I feel in my heart everything is just fine with us. Hope all is well with you too!


----------



## MamaRed

Thank you so very much for you reply and congratulations on your 4th! 

I am sure that my OBGYN will explain things to me in all the detail that I want when I go to my appointment in 6 weeks but I like to be prepared with information so I can ask multiple questions.

It is great to know that 10 weeks is not always the best time to get the test done and it does make since that their might not be enough fetal DNA circulating. I figured it would be done around 12 weeks when they offer the NT scan. Which I am fine with as no matter what we are keeping the baby. 

I am glad that it gives a positive or negative result instead of an odds based ratio. Hence the reason I declined the downs screening and NT scan last time. My anxiety would drive me insane of not truly knowing. And with anxiety would cause added stress to the baby, so we opted out. 

Finding out the sex is definitely a fantastic added bonus! Not the main reason but I for one was planning on getting an early gender scan like I did with my 7.5 month old. I am a planner so the more I know the better I can plan! :haha: 

Thank you again and I am excited to hear you results!


----------



## ClaireJ23

I believe the Harmony test does not give false positives, but it might be worth doing a bit of research.


----------



## Scout

I was 45 when i got pregnant with daughter (46 at delivery) and I had the MaterniT21 test. I didn't do the normal blood work bc it wasn't necessary since I was doing the MaterniT21 test; plus, I had already been told by the genetic counselor that my risk ratio was 1:11 for trisomy 13, 18 and 1:17 for down syndrome based on my age alone. I had it done around 12 weeks and it took 8 days for my results (had blood taken on a Thurs and got my results back the following Fri) Good luck and congratulations!!


----------



## tulip1975

I had the Harmony at 10 weeks. I think it took 10 days for the results.


----------



## madseasons

Hello! I had the MaterniT21 test done at 13 weeks. I was 36 so they had me down as "advanced maternal age" and sent me to genetic counselor for the test and they took two vials of blood. 7 calendar days later, I had my non-invasive peace of mind that the baby was healthy and that she was a healthy girl :) 

I just got the statement yesterday from my health insurance and I owe $0....health insurance paid for it, but I believe you have to be marked as advanced maternal or high risk in order for the health insurance to pay for it.

Everything was confirmed again at 20 weeks and at birth, a healthy baby girl :)

Good luck on whichever path you choose :)

Dee


----------



## MamaRed

Thank you everyone for the replies! 

I am thrilled that I "should" be able to have the free cell DNA test with insurance to pay. I know when I was pregnant with my son I was 33 and 34 at time of delivery so the OBGYN told me about the test but said I would have to pay as I was not 35 at the time. So I am sure now I am 35 and it should be covered.

I mentioned it to my husband and I think he is more thrilled to possibly find out the babies sex! Although we really just want a more concrete answer about genetic defects. This way we can prepare.

Thanks again all! :flower:


----------



## Amythyst

I had the Harmony test done at 12 weeks and my insurance covered the whole expense. I do know most of the testing companies will also offer some sort of discounted rate to you directly if your insurance doesn't cover it. I did the NT scan as well just cause the insurance was gonna pay for that too...so I figured heck why not its another ultrasound! :)


----------



## MamaRed

Thank you for the reply.

I talked to my OBGYN office yesterday when they called to get my health history, etc. The nurse told me that they do the Panorama test there. SO I have been researching it and their website says it can be done at 9 weeks! 

I am considered "advanced maternal age" so I am sure that insurance with pay for it. Which is great! I think that all mothers regardless of age should be able to have insurance cover the genetic testing but that is a whole different rant. :winkwink:

I am unsure if I will be seeing a genetic counselor/specialist or not. I guess I will find out when I have my appointment which seems like FOREVER away! The bad thing about being a pee-on-a-stick-a-holic, you find out before a missed period and there is nothing you can do but wait! :dohh:

Does anyone know if there is a board for genetic testing so I can find someone that had the panorama test?


----------



## Stenokat

Just got my Verify results back. Baby is a chromosomially normal little girl! It took 12 days for the results to come back. Best of luck to you when you have yours done!


----------



## MamaRed

Ohh, CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance: It is so terrific to find out early so there is no added stress or anxiety!


----------



## BunnyN

Just wanted to mention as regards the the harmony test (and simmilar tests). It is fairly rare but it is possible to get a false positive. It can be caused by an unknown twin that didnt develope or a small group of cells in the placenta that have gone wonky. A false negative is almost impossible though so if you get a negative you can be pretty confident.


----------



## MamaRed

Thank you BunnyN! It is important to realize that their is a small chance of a false positive. My husband and I decided that no matter what the test shows----this baby is coming home with us. I think it would be great to be prepared just in case.


----------

